# Livebox sous le lit, effets nocifs ?



## AlBundy (22 Mars 2008)

Voilà la question, pour que la livebox émette le plus largement possible dans la maison, il faut la placer sous le lit de mes parents. Ces derniers sont un peu inquiet quant aux ondes... Ont-ils des raisons de s'inquiéter ?

Merci


----------



## desertea (22 Mars 2008)

AlBundy a dit:


> Voilà la question, pour que la livebox émette le plus largement possible dans la maison, il faut la placer sous le lit de mes parents. Ces derniers sont un peu inquiet quant aux ondes... Ont-ils des raisons de s'inquiéter ?
> 
> Merci



Pas cool pour tes parents !!! :mouais:

En fait c'est un peu comme les débats sur les ondes des GSM !!!

Je pense que le principe de précaution s'impose. Il faut éviter tant que possible ce type de rayonnement. On a parfois pas le choix. Il suffit d'habiter en immeuble avec des voisins équipés !!! 

Mais bon, d'ici à avoir une box sous l'oreiller !!!!!  (à débrancher avant de faire dodo)


----------



## .Spirit (22 Mars 2008)

La nocivité des ondes wifi n'est pas démontrée...
Mais en même temps on enregistre de plus en plus (ou me trompe-je ?) de cancer. Serait-ce dû aux ondes ?...

Je pense quand même que les ondes ne sont pas très bonnes. Y'a qu'à regarder un Four à micro-ondes. Si celui-ci est détérioré (s'il marche la porte ouverte par exemple), y'a de fortes chances que celui qui se trouve à côté ait de graves problèmes. D'ailleurs la réglementation impose une limite quant au taux de fuite des ondes d'un micro-ondes, puisqu'elles sont nocives.

Or les ondes wifi, même si ce n'est pas la même fréquence, ça reste des ondes... donc pour moi c'est nocif. Evite autant que possible de la mettre à côté de quelqu'un en continu 
.
Enfin je dis ça mais mon modem-routeur est dans ma chambre... au bout de mon lit (à peu près), donc bon. On verra dans 20 ans, quel cancer je développerai.


----------



## jdiogon (22 Mars 2008)

.Spirit a dit:


> Or les ondes wifi, même si ce n'est pas la même fréquence, ça reste des ondes... donc pour moi c'est nocif.


Héhé, c'est justement la même fréquence... 
Bon elles sont certainement laaargement moins puissantes.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Mars 2008)

Aucun appareil électrique sous le lit. 
Tout appareil électrique émet des ondes en fonctionnant, même le plus simple réveil-radio.
Alors les ondes wifi ....


----------



## .Spirit (22 Mars 2008)

jdiogon a dit:


> Héhé, c'est justement la même fréquence...
> Bon elles sont certainement laaargement moins puissantes.



c'est ce qui me semblait (que c'est la même fréquence) mais j'ai pas osé me mouiller 
Mais pour moi (après je n'ai pas fait d'étude là-dessus, donc je peux me tromper), même si les ondes wifi sont beaucoup moins puissantes, elles sont présentes tout le temps, et à la longue, ça pourraît être nocif, non ?

Ca me fait penser à l'érosion. Il faut des millions d'années pour éroder complètement une montagne, mais bon... Pourtant le vent c'est rien comparé à la montagne


----------



## jdiogon (22 Mars 2008)

.Spirit a dit:


> c'est ce qui me semblait (que c'est la même fréquence) mais j'ai pas osé me mouiller
> Mais pour moi (après je n'ai pas fait d'étude là-dessus, donc je peux me tromper), même si les ondes wifi sont beaucoup moins puissantes, elles sont présentes tout le temps, et à la longue, ça pourraît être nocif, non ?


Oui dans tous les cas je ne pense pas que ce soit bien sain de se les coller sous le lit toute la nuit. J'avais vu une étude une fois de l'impact des ondes GSM sur certaines phases du sommeil (endormissement notamment je crois), ça fait peur.


----------



## brome (23 Mars 2008)

Il reste la solution du courant porteur en ligne (CPL), qui permet de faire communiquer ton matériel par le réseau électrique, à des distances supérieurs à celles permises par le wifi, sans utiliser d'ondes et sans être gêné par les murs.


----------



## blafoot (23 Mars 2008)

.Spirit a dit:


> La nocivité des ondes wifi n'est pas démontrée...
> Mais en même temps on enregistre de plus en plus (ou me trompe-je ?) de cancer. Serait-ce dû aux ondes ?...



Ou tout simplement au vieillissement de la population



> Je pense quand même que les ondes ne sont pas très bonnes. Y'a qu'à regarder un Four à micro-ondes. Si celui-ci est détérioré (s'il marche la porte ouverte par exemple), y'a de fortes chances que celui qui se trouve à côté ait de graves problèmes. D'ailleurs la réglementation impose une limite quant au taux de fuite des ondes d'un micro-ondes, puisqu'elles sont nocives.
> 
> Or les ondes wifi, même si ce n'est pas la même fréquence, ça reste des ondes... donc pour moi c'est nocif. Evite autant que possible de la mettre à côté de quelqu'un en continu



Certe c'est la même gamme de fréquence mais ce n'est pas exactement la même fréquence. Le four a micro onde est bloqué a une et une seule fréquence qui correspond a la vibration des molécules d'eau.

Et puis je tiens quand même à rappeler que le rayonnement micro-onde est MOINS énergétique que le rayonnement Infra-rouge ( que tout être humain dégage naturellement , ainsi que la terre ) et également MOINS énergétique que la lumière du soleil 
Spectre électromagnétique


----------



## .Spirit (23 Mars 2008)

Merci pour ces précisions


----------

